# Front License Plate Holder...



## spacejammer (Jul 18, 2003)

Hi folks, (Woohoo, my first post)

I've had my '04 330ci PP SP for a solid 2 months. To my astonishment there were no pre-drilled holes in the front bumper. I finally got my plates recently. But the holder I received with the car doesn't match with the holes of the California plates. So far I've just left it bare bumper. (LOOKS WAY BETTER WITHOUT THE HOLDER) and knock on wood no cops stopped me for no front plates yet. Anyhow does anyone know if the you have the same deal? I just wanna stay away from having to get a fix it ticket.

Thanks...


----------



## tgravo2 (Dec 7, 2002)

Congrats on your car, post pics! 

I have a license plate holder in the front but it's a BMW license plate, and I don't remember but I think their might be more than one set of holes, maybe my dealer did this because the holes were positioned wrong and they couldn't put their dealer plate on it :dunno:

P.S. post pics!


----------



## remington (Jul 3, 2003)

I'm also in Cali, when I got my 325i a month ago it had the standard NA plastic front plate holder with the holes drilled in the bumper, I took it off and replaced it with a BMW $20 aero-style bumper strip, no plate holder, no front plate. None of my Cali cars have front plates, I've never had a problem. In my experience the only people in Cali that get hassled over not having front plates are others with rides that call attention to themselves, ie. young kids with booming stereos and dropped rides etc.


----------

